# Hi ~



## Bernie76 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I have looked a this website quite a few times over recent months and decided to register. I was a bit hesitant as I don't normally do the 'chat online' thing but thought it would be worth a try to see if I get any benefit from it. 
I am 31 years old, husband is 32 years old and we have been married for 5 and half years. It was 2 and half years TTC  before I went for investigation. Usual initial investigations, sperm analysis, laparoscopy etc. Diagnosis was Unexplained Infertility. After 6 failed IUIs, which ended June 2007. we are now waiting to be seen in April 2008 for IVF. I really did not think it would come to this. It seems such a long way away.
It amazes me how some couples just have babies no bother at all, one after the other and yet others just can't seem to get there at all.

I hope to find some support through this site just to get stuff off my chest but I would also like to be of support to others as well. Thanks for reading my first post!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi honey!! you have come to the right place. i have found this site a sanity saver!!!  although my journey is different to yours i can totally understand how you feel. i have used the site to have a good rant and get things off of my chest.. whether it be due to the world and their wife being pg, or dp just having no idea at times how i feel, or just because the hormone circus is in town and im feeling cranky!!! whatever the reason you are in the right place.

ive blown you some bubbles to get you started.. number 7 is lucky!

love

amanda xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Frances76,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

  Good luck with everything!  


                  Strawberries x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

frances76,hello hun yes this site is the bestand has been my life saver!! im also starting treatment in april but having icsi and yes it is a long wait but just thing how worth that wait will be.good luck hun u will get all the support u need on here.


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

like you i dont chat online but this web site is a god sent and is full of wonderful woman all wanting the same thing so you are never alone. its very hard when all around are having 1 2 3 babys and were stuck at the first post. i will be having my next cycle round about the same time as you might see you round the boards.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## Bernie76 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome. It is good to hear from others who are going through similiar stuff. I know on the whole scale of things 6 months is not a long time to wait now for IVF. I am dreading the whole Christmas/New Year period as for the last few years around New Year me and hubby always have a hope that the new year will bring us the pregnancy we have been waiting on but it never happens. It always seems to be someone else we know who becomes pregnant. We have started guessing who is next in line before us! We used to really love the festivities and enjoy socialising and having a drink with friends.  I hate when jealousy creeps in, it's just not me. I think it is going to take me some time to find my way around this site but it does look as though it will be really beneficial. Looking forward to keeping in touch with you and helping where I can.


----------



## mgbmsb (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi ya frances,  

I am new to all this and still trying to find my way round, i wish you all the best in your ivf treatment, me and my husband have only just started this jounary, looking into having a  vasectomy reversal first, but haven't read very good things about it, so we are now also looking down the road of ivf, our docotor was no good in the matter, and told us if it works, it works, if it don't, it don't. I didn't like what he had to say, just found out now he don't like children  . Good luck hon, i truely wish you and your husband all the best    Michelle (mgbmsb)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Frances  
 reading your post echoed my own thoughts and feelings where the festivities are concerned, Its another difficult time of the year to be "gotten through" hopefully now you have found & joined us this year you will feel more in control of those feelings knowing that there are many other couples feeling how you do.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Frances,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  


                        Strawberries x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Frances

Welcome to FF    This is a truely wonderful site and I am sure you will feel at home in no time at all.

Wishing you all the best

x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Frances, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

C~x


----------



## Bernie76 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

How do I reply to individual messages? I keep clicking on 'new topic' to send a message... Thanks for the links Dizzi.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

At the end of posts, there is a button marked 'reply'. Just click on that hun and away you go!!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *frances* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

